# Kingsglaive: Final Fantasy XV



## SushiKing (May 27, 2016)

R.I.P Sean Bean.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 27, 2016)

*looks at second screenshot* "HOLY SHIT THESE ARE NOT ACTORS HOW O.o"


----------



## Droyd (May 27, 2016)

We got a shiny future in term of graphics


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 28, 2016)

Oh, great! Gears of War the movie!
I thought they would remove those conveniently placed cover walls from the movie. /s


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 28, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 50881



Christ Dave, stop staring into the camera!


----------

